# how to increase my download speed with bittorrent ?



## assddd (Feb 15, 2007)

every guide i found is out dated so im asking myself.

high speed for me with bittorrent is about 30 KB/s (i almost never get that, only when im lucky) but i see in the info and read that others get more than 400 KB/s (with the same torrent im downloading).

how do i get that download speed?

i have ADSL, router and ZoneAlarm firewall and use the original bittorrent client.
Windows XP.


im not an expert with computers (but i can follow tutorials) so please try to make it simple.

please help me.



i found many guides that explain about open ports with router or allow some ports with firewall or something like that but i dont know how to do all these things BUT  the date mentioned is something like october 2003. (i dont know if the date matters)


EDIT:
dont you read?
when im downloading a torrent (no matter how many seeders) i never get more than 35 KB/s(at least thats what i saw), when i look at the info of the download i see others dowload speed and it says 400 KB/s or more.
im not stupid, even if it is working for 2 days i still get the same max speed.
i KNOW its possible to get high speed download with bittorrent.
i have ADSL.
the bittorrent client doesnt affect the speed download, only let you have different features (even if it is faster it doesnt make it from 30 to 400).


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 15, 2007)

If ur bandwidth is 400kB/s, then u'll get the 400kB/s. If it is 32kB/s, then u'll get max around 32kB/s only. Nuthin speeds up more, unless there is a bug in the server providin u the bandwidth. Well, since ur s is ASDL, I suppose u've an MTNL or BSNL connection. If urs is an unlimited package, the chances r ur max speed'll b 32kBps only. If not unlimited, then ur speeds can go upto 2Mbps.

To increase ur bittorrent speeds, firstly learn to share. The more u allow to upload, the better is ur chance of gettin higher downloads. It all depends upon how many people r sharing the particular file. So, use only those high-fetchin torrents.
One more thing... sometimes there might b more than one torrent for a file, then u can add its trackers directly to the downloading torrent. In that sense, u'll have multiple trackers workin on the file. Theoretically this improves download speeds as u get more seeders accounted for.

Use µTorrent. Lightweight & efficient.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

Use Bitcomet,it gave me the speed of 35-37KBps on 32KBps connection


----------



## n2casey (Feb 15, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Use Bitcomet,it gave me the speed of 35-37KBps on 32KBps connection


R u sure that it's not making a fool out of u?????????


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 15, 2007)

@Vimal... µTorrent too gives me 35KBps odd on my 32kBps connection, maan... esp recently.
It just depends upon the seeders ratio/how many trackers track the torrent/how many r downloadin the concerned file... Ur luck & patience. Choose a healthy torrent... wisely 

Of course, BSNL has been fluctuating its speeds recently. So.. sometimes I too enjoy higher than xpected speeds. BitTorrent, µTorrent r not the ones responsible.

POST 700 !!! Up.. up... & away....


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 15, 2007)

@ koolbluez, vimal_mehrotra

If your speed has been set to 256 Kbps i.e. 32 KBps, you can in *no* circumstances get more than 32 KBps. The spurts you see in between may be due to packets clogged in your line, which you recieve at a faster rate sometimes, but always notice that such spurts are always preceeded/followed by a period when you get quite less speeds.

Now for the BSNL talk. Check your router properties (DSL Status). If your router has been set to a value higher than 256 Kbps (like I have MTNL, I have been synced @ 288 Kbps) Then you may get speeds upto around 34-35 Kbps, when the Signal to Noise Ratio & Line Attenuation Values are favourable. And BSNL has also like MTNL, recently upgraded it's users to 2 Mbps, some of them mistakenly (I was one of them. MTNL is not giving 2 Mbps to unlimited plan users, still some of them have been mistakenly upgraded). You can check your router properties (192.168.1.1) to know if you have been mistakenly upgraded too. You'll be synced to 2048 or 2013 Kbps.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

^^It is mehrotra not malhotra 
The speeds didnt go below 32 anytime 
__________


			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> It just depends upon the seeders ratio/how many trackers track the torrent/how many r downloadin the concerned file... Ur luck & patience. Choose a healthy torrent... wisely


I am called a protorrenter


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 15, 2007)

oh my god.. see before u gve more answer pls know this ...
>> there is nothing like that mu torrent (or Azuris or what ever it may be) need to give 32kbps or some torrent software should give such speed.. 
It all and all depends on ur ISP(internet service provider).Note it,its ur ISP nt the torrent software.. MuTorrent is a good one for torrent download but nothing like that if u have 64kbps connection  ure going to get 256kbps from it..  

ya one thing is..
*> Azurise is feature rich with lots of controls but takes too much resource(system resource)
*> Mu torrent is the best as userfriendly and light(takes less resource)
U can try both and have an experience.. 
ya as torrents are P2P it will take a bit of time to get or reach the possible speed.
ya and also before starting download u should check the numbers of seeders(the people who completely has the file) and leatchers(The people who is still downloading the file).. the more the seeder the better it is..

______________________________________________
If u think it was useful u can add a reputation! Thanks From before


----------



## dcool1 (Feb 17, 2007)

i mostly gt mor thn 300 kbps on azurus...


----------

